# Wanted: Last minute labor day in the northeast



## NeedFamVacation (Aug 24, 2018)

Looking for last minute affordable labor day vacation within driving distance of northern NJ. Would need 2 bedroom starting August 30 or 31, and ending September 3 or 4.  Would consider Williamsburg, VA, Atlantic City, NJ, the Poconos, anything in that area. Open to other locations within driving distance of northern New Jersey (NJ, VA, NY, PA, MD, DE, MA).  Thank you!


----------



## NeedFamVacation (Aug 27, 2018)

NeedFamVacation said:


> Looking for last minute affordable labor day vacation within driving distance of northern NJ. Would need 2 bedroom starting August 30 or 31, and ending September 3 or 4.  Would consider Williamsburg, VA, Atlantic City, NJ, the Poconos, anything in that area. Open to other locations within driving distance of northern New Jersey (NJ, VA, NY, PA, MD, DE, MA).  Thank you!


Still looking


----------



## quhines (Aug 27, 2018)

I have the Colonies at Williamsburg for 8/31 through 9/4.  Left me know if you are interested.  






 The Colonies at Williamsburg


----------



## quhines (Aug 27, 2018)

Sorry .. I was looking through Interval and I had some points that I could use, but I just checked again and it states that it is no longer available.  Sorry about That!


----------



## NeedFamVacation (Aug 27, 2018)

quhines said:


> Sorry .. I was looking through Interval and I had some points that I could use, but I just checked again and it states that it is no longer available.  Sorry about That!


That's too bad, that would have been perfect.  Anyway, thanks for checking.


----------

